# What is Ford ST performance blue paint like?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

I read that paints vary as to how easy they are to correct.

can any of the pros with experience of working on Ford Performance Blue (comes on the ST's)advise what it is like for working on?

is there a particular polish you know works well with this? Is it a soft paint on the scale of things? i was considering #83 and#80 as i have heard they work better in the cold as opposed to menz

thanks !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Its pretty soft and a doddle to get looking sweet! But on the flip side dont get too sad/mad when a few randoms reapear!!! 

I have used both and never had a problem with the menz but others have. Personally I prefer the Menz range finished with lime prime and oodles of wax to top it off!

Hope this helps.
Ronnie


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

cheers ronnie, what is lime prime? is it a paint cleaner? if so whats the advantage of using it before wax if you have already polished the surface?

thanks


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jep it give a good "Key" for the LSP/was to bond to! It removes all the compounding residue as well!


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

anyone any ideas how tough Electric Orange is? going to be doing a full correction soon, and not sure what too expect.

i have PB SSR1,2,2.5 and i will be tackling light swirls.


----------



## Stono (Jun 6, 2007)

i'm doing my performance blue this weekend! with sonus gear


----------

